# So, Who Won E3?



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

Microsoft
[YOUTUBE]8lHxEz-a6bc[/YOUTUBE]
EA
[YOUTUBE]t4nq7e0raPY[/YOUTUBE]
Ubisoft
[YOUTUBE]29uRvifupqQ[/YOUTUBE]
Sony
[YOUTUBE]DmoZAPDV3ew[/YOUTUBE]
Nintendo
[YOUTUBE]13D1I5s236o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2013)

The gamers..... We won.. only one loser tho... M$


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Like I said in the E3 thread...

Sony > Nintendo > Ubisoft > EA > Microsoft

That's how I would rank it.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony conference hands down because Nomura was in it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony>Nintendo>Square Enix>EA>Ubisoft>Microsoft.

Best e3 I've seen. For real. Only been watching since '10, but man this was great.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2013)

I won

my wallet loses


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony won with that $399 price for the PS4.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know who won, but I can tell you who lost. That's Microsoft.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony and ?.intendo

using this scene to describe M$ being asskicked by both two


----------



## Surf (Jun 12, 2013)

Microsoft had an awesome show into they announced the price. Instant death.

Nintendo showcased great games, but suffered in terms of presentation due to not having a big press conference.

Sony completely blew everyone out of the water. While it started off slow, Sony gave gamers everything they wanted. They hit every mark. Nearly a perfect score.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, the actual concept of anyone winning  E3 is something that's debatable in of itself. However, I do believe *Sony* was the most impressive overall. They actually addressed gamers concerns over used games/DRM issues. When it comes down to it, a corporation will look at the bottom line, but at least Sony is willing to appease their customer base rather than alienating them. The selling price ($399) was a huge plus in my book. The game they presented were pretty decent although I was looking for more exclusives. 

*Nintendo* was solid for the most part, but didn't really show any sense of urgency given what has happened to them this year regarding WiiU sales and strained relationships with third party developers. While I agree that I'd rather see quality games a year later over a sloppily rushed product I kind of wanted a few solid titles out this year in order to validate my purchase of the system. In the mean time, the 3DS did really well, which is pretty easy given Pokemon X and Y are slated to come out in October and the news keeps getting better and better as more information is released. 

X, Super Smash Bros, Bayo 2 and Mario Kart 8 are all slated for Spring 2014. I'm looking forward to them but I'm looking ahead this year, and it's going to be a very barren winter. 


The level of arrogance and condescension mixed with apathy towards the gamer community was very apparent in *Microsoft's* presentation. The price was a bit high but well within the price range I expected since it was being bundled with Kinect. The games showcased were impressive and they did well with showing off their exclusives. The hardcore Xbox one supporters most likely came away pleased but those who are not fans of the anti-consumer policies and mandatory internet connection didn't see anything that would persuade them into buying into the system.

My *EA* bias will probably cloud my take on it's presentation. Nothing about it was impressive. Battlefield 4 looked visually impressive, but FiFa and Live were sub par at best. And I'm probably not buying buying a Madden game anytime soon until they stop castrating it's features. Plus, I'm not a fan of their micro transactions. /CanitbeanymoremoreapparenthowIloathEA?

*Square Enix* wowed me with Final Fantasy XV and Kingdom of Hearts III was a pleasant surprise.

*Ubisoft* was impressive with Watch Dogs while Assassins Creed gave me that been there done that feeling.



*Sony > Square Enix > Nintendo > Ubisoft > Microsoft > EA*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

>Titan Fall X-1 Exclusive
>360 and PC as well

How do you fuck up this hard?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 12, 2013)

I would like to say that there were two winners, Sony and Nintendo.


----------



## 115 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony won it for me. Nintendo was in second place, followed by Ubisoft, EA and lastly M$.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

I was hoping for Nintendo's presentation to be far superior than it was.

The smash reveal was the weakest to date (I like megaman and all, but it doesn't compare to the brawl reveals).

Pokemon X and Y had nothing new to show.

I don't care about Donkey Kong.

No Metroid.

Another Mario game, yay...

They didn't even have a proper spot at e3, and Reggie wasn't the one to present the Nintendo Direct footage.

Nintendo's weakest e3 presence yet.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Nintendo's weakest e3 presence yet.



Well I think that's a little extreme () but this was definitely not their best.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> Sony>Nintendo>Square Enix>EA>Ubisoft>Microsoft.
> 
> Best e3 I've seen. For real. Only been watching since '10, but man this was great.



Pretty much gotta agree with this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Microsoft had a great press conference, people always complain about there is too much jibba jabber and not enough games. Microsoft not only had a show entirely about games, but they also revealed the best upcoming lineup of the next gens, we even found out KH3+FF15+MGS are not exclusives for Sony. It's kind of looking like the reverse, where Microsoft has the exclusive advantage, but Sony's console is more practical. Though of course, this will change in the future because Sony has always had strong first party support.

If games are supposed to be the most important, I dont get how people are giving Microsofts 1/10s on other sites and saying it sucked. Microsoft's entire derailment has come from the DRM thing, imo that is by far the biggest deal. Its price is spiked up because of the Kinect other wise it would likely be 400, granted they should have model that does not require Kinect, so this obviously means they're gunning for the casual market ala Nintendo last gen.

With that being said, I came out of E3 thinking that I would likely buy a PS4 over the other consoles. PS4 is cheaper all around, and will eventually get all its juicy exclusives - but these are things that really were not emphasized because of the E3 show in itself. 


The Nintendo Direct was boring, one could argue that it's like their other directs but well....that goes against them then. E3 is the time to show off cool stuff, I'm not gonna give them a pass simply because thats how "Nintendo Directs are". They could have done an E3 show, but they probably did not want to be undermined by the other two companies who were debuting new hardware, especially when the specs are superior to the Wii-U. Needless to say, it wasn't terrible.

In fact, I don't think any of the conferences were terrible, even enjoyed EA and Ubisoft from what I saw. Unless you're just a whiner (like most vocal gamers), it should have been a nice presentation from head to toe.

I'll say Sony's was the most enjoyable, it was really funny and interesting to see the fans cheering when Sony was essentially taking jabs at Microsoft.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't tell the last time I've heard so much bloody cheering at a conference. Sony cleaved though the competition and also Nintendo.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I was hoping for Nintendo's presentation to be far superior than it was.
> 
> The smash reveal was the weakest to date (I like megaman and all, but it doesn't compare to the brawl reveals).
> 
> ...



really?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 12, 2013)

Microsoft won the clown contest.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Well I think that's a little extreme () but this was definitely not their best.



Obviously not the best, but E3 2012 still wins in being the "weakest" fucking sham on earth from Nintendo.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony, no contest


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 12, 2013)

sony = nintendo > ubisoft > ea = microsoft , but obviously the loser here is our wallets and microsoft XD


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> *Microsoft had a great press conference, people always complain about there is too much jibba jabber and not enough games.* Microsoft not only had a show entirely about games, but they also revealed the best upcoming lineup of the next gens, we even found out KH3+FF15+MGS are not exclusives for Sony. It's kind of looking like the reverse, where Microsoft has the exclusive advantage, but Sony's console is more practical. Though of course, this will change in the future because Sony has always had strong first party support.
> *
> If games are supposed to be the most important, I dont get how people are giving Microsofts 1/10s on other sites and saying it sucked*. Microsoft's entire derailment has come from the DRM thing, imo that is by far the biggest deal. Its price is spiked up because of the Kinect other wise it would likely be 400, granted they should have model that does not require Kinect, so this obviously means they're gunning for the casual market ala Nintendo last gen.



There is something to be said for why Microsoft decided to make their conference "all about games" though. Many would argue it wasn't out of genuine want to cut through all the corporate talk but rather to take focus off of the DRM, always online, full price for used game stuff.... gamers don't like being treated like fools, especially since we have such high views of our own intelligence.  

It might not be fair to dock points off of MS's conference for that, but that is essentially what happened.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Furious George said:


> There is something to be said for why Microsoft decided to make their conference "all about games" though. Many would argue it wasn't out of genuine want to cut through all the corporate talk but rather to take focus off of the DRM, always online, full price for used game stuff.... gamers don't like being treated like fools, especially since we have such high views of our own intelligence.
> 
> It might not be fair to dock points off of MS's conference for that, but that is essentially what happened.





But everyone knew about the DRM and online checking thing. Also, people were shitting on Microsoft hard at the Xbox reveal for not showing games. Microsoft has basically revealed that they're going to go first party heavy this generation(the largest criticism by far this past generation) , and it's been swept under the rug more or less. I have no problems with people picking PS4 over X1 (as I've picked every PS over an Xbox myself), especially with the blemishes Microsoft took, but it really seems like people want to beat someone when they're down. 

Considering everyone knew about the issues Microsoft had (other than its price, which I think most people ball parked to be at 500 because of Kinect), their show could have been * a lot* worse. I was expecting to have to sit through an hour of TV stuff. At the very least I saw new titles, which I can't necessarily say about some of the other shows. To say that Microsoft had a worse show than EA is just an exaggeration to me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

I made this thread asking about E3 not who had the best conference. If this was just about the conferences, I would have said Microsoft because that conference really was good.

However, even though the Sony conference wasn't as good, in my opinion they won E3.

And it's a great big shame. Microsoft had lowered the bar so damn low and the policies they are going with are so absurd that we all thought that it would not have been unilateral. It is sad that Sony won because they didn't really do anything above and beyond usual. It is sad because we were so depressed as a community that such an inane comment created such a crescendo of an ovation that it is already cemented in the history of announcements. 

Microsoft had some really good moments but the highly appreciated lack of Kinect brings to mind a question of the need for the Kinect because as MS said and showed that E3 was all about the games. We, the gamers have no need for the Kinect. This is the message I'm getting.

The only thing from Nintendo I'm interested in is Pokemon and they didn't show off much. I don't mind that they didn't have a big conference like the others but I do mind the way they've gone about with it. They should have streamed the entire thing so that we get to see live everything that happened.

In the end, this noise won E3 and that is a shame:
[YOUTUBE]20l5KrQYVDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree Black Wraith, I think if we're not judging the quality of the conference in itself, then Microsoft easily loses here. Though they are making a play for the casual market, so it is hard to judge until it actually hits in terms of it "winning". From my personal perspective as a cheap gamer, I have no reason to get XboxOne over the PS4. The Wii-U's price cut isn't doing Xbox any favors either.


I think Microsoft also messed up not revealing an ip that actually makes Kinect seem interesting (I really think Kinect is where Microsoft is putting all its marbles). Nintendo at the very least demonstrated games with real depth when they brought in motion controls. That's really the thing I think Microsoft needs to nail, they need something that at least has the core audience thinking of trying Kinect - something like  Skyward Sword actually made people realize that motion controls aren't that far off from being practical in gaming.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 12, 2013)

Man dem votes


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 12, 2013)

voted Microsoft for the lulz. Thought more would have wanted to troll the poll.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony won this by just not fucking up with DRM like Microsoft did. Games-wise, either are fine, since a lot of shit isn't exclusive anymore. But at least with the PS4, you can play completely offline.

Microsoft's conference was okay. Better than I expected, but not as good as I had hoped. The Halo poncho thing took me by surprised, and I honestly got a little hyped when I saw they were making a new Halo game.

EA's conference wasn't bad. The Garden Warfare game actually looked pretty fun, will probably play it.

Ubisoft wasn't bad. I just wish the #girlwood girl would have stopped trying to be funny. Her humor was...Eh. Games wise, no complaints. Presentation-wise, it's unfortunate that Black Flag had to crash, but the game is still in development. That and the crash shows you that at least it's legit in-game footage.

Sony. Showing off FF15 and KH3 (which aren't exclusive, but we didn't know that at the time. First impressions and all that.) Then going out onto stage and twisting the knife in Microsoft with their DRM stance. Then announcing their product at a cheaper price? That made it easily the best presentation.

Then there's Nintendo. I wanted a new Super Smash, I get a new Super Smash. That's all I'd buy the Wii U for. I don't even need other games if I've got that party/fighting game.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony > Nintendo > The rest > Microsoft. 

However i like to say the pokemon direct released alot of information. I don't know how it was nothing?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Sony > Nintendo > The rest > Microsoft.
> 
> However i like to say the pokemon direct released alot of information. I don't know how it was nothing?



I don't think it was organized very well. They should have chained press conferences on their main stream. But yeah, Pokemon did have a lot of info (a few other games were elaborated on as well), but people are likely referring to the actual Nintendo Direct.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony won.  Everything they showed off made me happy and you can't go wrong with a $400 console that has DDR5.  That's going to keep Sony's system on life support for 10 years.  Nintendo had some great announcements, but the only thing I was excited for was Smash Bros. although they did not make the entry as epic as Brawl's.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony got it's groove back.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony winning by a landslide.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2013)

Gamers won obviously. Sony didnt do shit. (They stll keeping online passes and that damn subscription service)and their conference sent my friend to sleep before Infamous+FF15 came on. Nintendo had the best E3. Dont believe me?Go watch the X vid in 1080p. The showcase floor with all the developer interviews, Charles, Reggie, all the info coming out ,the gameplay footage OF EVERYTHING. Its all amazing. Pikmin 3 and Bayonetta 2 have my steadfast attention. Too many games to get .--.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony easily stole the show, and that really says a lot I guess when most of the things they got praised for are things they said they AREN'T doing.

But regardless, they came out of this event looking incredibly strong, with a powerful console with good support and a killer price point. Compared to Microsoft who seem to be literally destroying themselves with their draconian policies and Nintendo who are fighting just to stay relevant.

If they can guarantee a solid launch lineup/window I see no reason the PS4 won't absolutely dominate this holiday season and beyond.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony >>>>> EA > Ubisoft > Microsoft > Nintendo

Sony hit every single cord they needed to and then some.

EA and Ubisoft both had strong showings but EA had more things that interested me personally (Mirror's Edge 2, BF4, Battlefront 3, Dragon Age 3).

Microsoft showed a lot of games. Some of them even interested me but not addressing the elephants in the room and then dropping a $500 price tag killed any momentum they could have gained.

Nintendo is a non factor to me right now. The Wii U is a wasted opportunity and I'm just sick of them rehashing the same five franchises over and over again. Especially since most of them haven't interested me since 1998. Show me an incredible looking Zelda adventure and a brand new Star Fox and maybe I'll... smile... a little... I guess.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Sony > Nintendo > SE >EA >Ubisoft > Microsoft. 


Sony: On it's own it was the best presentation they actually stepped up to the plate and delivered granted their opening lineup is nothing to go nuts over but it never is for any console. Destiny looked good, and I liked their support for indies. As well as the excellent pricing at $399 which after seeing Microsoft's made sense, the PS3 had blue ray hence the $600 initially, it is cheaper now and what the PS4 has under the box couldn't ever make it reach such an absurd price. Points for honesty as I've always liked that about Sony and Trenton, they are upfront with their costumers apologizing when the should and acknowledging their concerns when they should. I can't give it points for the no DRM or used game bit as Microsoft in their arrogance turned what should've been a non-issue into one. If they hadn't Sony would never had done this. Nintendo was also bawling at Microsoft's retarded decisions. Plus it was basically used to sneaak in that they were now going to go similar to live in terms of online multplayer for the PS4, you have to pay now. If Microsoft didn't go full on stupid I don't Sony's consumers would've like that too much. But with Microsoft providing the cushioning for the fall Sony didn't haven't to face this dilemma.

Nintendo: A Nintendo Direct for an E3 "conference" certainly doesn't have as much flash as the Zelda Orchestra, add to the fact if you tried watching the stream live then you were in for buffering and skipping at unfortunate moments, portions of Pokemon, WW, W101, Bayonetta 2, and project X were skipped for me, especially when you noticed that the view count was reaching 800,000 and Nintendo's stream wasn't ready for it even with the 1.2 million max. So you were better off skipping it Live and watching the presentations on Youtube. Their presentation, while lack luster in aesthitics was straight and to the point, the games are coming, the games that make you buy a nintendo console are coming. A 3DS revamp is in store for the WiiU, with WWHD, DKC2TF, SM3DW, MK8, Project X, Pikmin3, and SSB, over the course of the remainder of the year as we head towards fall and into the spring of 2014. Nintendo is set for the long term for now. And with the addition of Sonic, Bayo 2, and Wonderful 101, all I can say is this I'm going to love the Japan domination. 

Microsoft: The plus side to their entire E3 was the opening up with Metal Gear and to be honest their conference was good until after it all you realize all they're trying to do is polish a turd, and believe me it didn't long for people notice the smell. For those who criticizied, yes the whole disappointment with the unveiling of the Xbox One was the fact, well fuck there wasn't talk of any games at all besides, Forza? But beyond that there was something else that Microsoft revealed in whispers and that's all the problems that currently plague the XBox One in design, DRM, manadatory Kinect, fee for used games, the list goes on. So of course instead of addressing these issues they want to talk about games, because Microsoft believes our memories go about as far back as last week, and even then it still wouldn't help them. Add to that a $500 price tag and their current statements and you can clearly see they've lost thier minds. Yes, Killer Instinct looked good but seriously, paying for every character? You're out of your fucking mind. Ryse, while screaming "we're onto to you GoW" seems like it'll be more of a 1...2...QTE.....1......2....QTE. DR3 does not look like DR, Titanfall had me  but knowing it'll be on the PS4 and 360 I don't see the point of getting it for the One, more so if your of the Pc MaterRace. I was also interested in the sand trailer....into it was revealed to be Halo and I lost interest quickly. And apparently the waay Microsoft shows their Indie support is to show one game, that I could barely see, not knocking Below but come on who else struggled to see what was going on. Were their games? Yes. But microsoft's refusal to even address our concerns in hope they might change their decision left them open to their costumers ultimately feeling shafted all in the name of profit as well as the tearing of a new asshole provided by Sony and finished by Nintendo. They ultimately brought this upon themselves.

Square: Versus is alive so I'm happy.  

And I share Sessler's sentiment now KH3 fanboys can shutup now, it exists, be happy. 

EA: Had a *gasp* surprisingly good conference, I'm sorry. 

Ubisoft:...........wtf happened there? 

So in the end


All in all this E3 was good in comparison to the train wreck last year was. Losers were Microsoft and


----------



## Big2hd (Jun 13, 2013)

Sucks cause Microsoft showed me some good shit that made wanna ready to get my first xbox ever. I only bought about two games in the last 3 years, I mainly use gamefly so yeah Ps4 for me..


----------

